# My 240sx KA-T



## boosteds14 (Jan 8, 2003)

Was browsing around. Might as well post my car up.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice ride!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

That looks amazing. You must feel great riding in that car. I really like the headlights, but if you ever have enough money left over, you should go for the Silvia Headlights IMO.


----------



## boosteds14 (Jan 8, 2003)

ya but I personally like the headlights i have now.
I am getting a new spoiler and getting rid of the bumper and putting the JDM Kouki style one on.

Also some rear Valences

thanks for the compliments


----------



## starforce77 (May 9, 2003)

nice car!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm jealous...in a good way though. amazing car you got there! welcome to the boards


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

I always liked Silvia's and your's is another nice one on the list. Welcome to the boards.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Always nice to see a KA-T. Good job, clean car.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

thats an aggressive looking front you got there..


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

i say leave it the way it is. your car is so fresh and so clean

Ben


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

sweet ride


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

that car is fuckin awesome. that would be one of my realistic dream cars


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

flawless!


----------



## boosteds14 (Jan 8, 2003)

thanks guys.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I want your engine for my Frontier! Nice 240!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

wow, the front of your car is enraged lookin':-D


----------



## NewfarM (Jul 1, 2003)

Wery nice! plz send me your FMIC =)


----------

